# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Deccal'in Gizli Ordusu: Masonluk

## ceydaaa

Peygamberimiz (sav), Deccal'in gizlilik içinde hareket edeceğine işaret etmiştir:
Deccal yola çıkıp ilk defa Dımışk şehrinin doğuya bakan kapısının yanına gelecek... ARANACAK, FAKAT YAKALANMAYACAK... Sonra Kisve nehrinin sularının yanında görülecek... ARANACAK, NE TARAFA GİTTİĞİ BİLİNMEYECEK...19
Hadis-i şerifte, "Deccal'in aranacağının, ancak bulunamayacağının" bildirilmiş olması, gizli olarak hareket edeceğine işaret etmektedir. Deccal, açık olarak ortaya çıkacağı dönem gelinceye kadar fazla dikkat çekmeden, insanları ajite etmeden, yavaş ve derinden faaliyet gösterecektir. Bu dönem boyunca, Deccal ve taraftarları için gizlilik esas olacak, bu amaçla gizli teşkilatların desteğini alacaktır. Bu gizliliğin bir gereği olarak Deccal, derin devletler oluşturup onların başına geçecek, adeta "görünmez bir güç" gibi hareket edecektir. Bu sayede sinsi bir şekilde bozgunculuğu organize edecektir. () Bediüzzaman Said Nursi de Deccal'in masonluk gibi gizli teşkilatların desteğini alacağına dikkat çekmiştir:
... DECCAL... MASONLARIN KOMİTELERİNİ ALDATIP MÜZAHERETLERİNİ (korumasını, desteğini) kazandıklarından dehşetli bir iktidar zannedilir...20
Üstad'ın da belirttiği gibi Deccal, dünya masonluğunu bir nevi gizli ordusu olarak kullanacaktır. Bu gizli teşkilatın toplantılarında, Deccal'in önderliğinde Müslümanların aleyhinde gizli kararlar alınıp, uygulamaya konulacaktır. Nitekim, dünyanın farklı köşelerinde Müslümanları hedef alan baskının, zorun ve saldırıların birbiriyle benzerliği herkes tarafından kabul edilmektedir. Bu, söz konusu eylemlerin tek merkezden yönlendirildiğinin önemli bir delilidir.

Bediüzzaman Said Nursi, Deccal'in İslam dünyasını baskı altına alacağını, salih Müslümanlara zor ve çetin günler yaşatacağını sözlerinde bildirmiştir:
... DECCAL GİBİ nifak (ikiyüzlülük) ve zındıka (küfür) başına geçecek eşhas-ı müdhişe-i muzırraları (zarar veren müthiş şahısları) ... beşerin hırs ve şikakından (iki yüzlülüğünden) istifade ederek az bir kuvvetle nev-i beşeri (insanları) herc-ü merc (darmadağın) eder ve koca ALEM-İ İSLAMI ESARET ALTINA ALIR.21
Üstad'ın açıklamalarından anlaşıldığı üzere, Deccal, iman etmeyenleri ve münafıkları Müslümanların aleyhinde birleştirecek ve onların önderliğini yapacaktır. İnsanları haktan uzaklaştırmak için de, bu tür insanların hırslarından ve iki yüzlülüklerinden faydalanacaktır. Bu yolla kargaşa ve fitnelere neden olacaktır.

----------


## anau2

Bediüzzaman Said Nursi ne Alim nede Veli bu adam sadece fitnebaşı
Mustafa Kemal Atatürk kurtuluş savaşı hazırlıkları yaparken bu fasık ingilizlerle Anadoluyu bölme planları yapmıştır

----------


## anau2

Hz Muhammed son Peygamber ondan sonra Peygamber ve kurtarıcı olmadığına göre ve Kuran'da Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal geleceği ile ilgili her hangi bir ayet yok iken. Nedense Yahudi asıllı sözde Müslümanlar tarafından zikrolunan hadislerde bu konun geçmesi ve diğer hadisçilerin kitaplarında bu konularda yer verilmemesi. Neden Yahudi asıllı sözde Müslümanlar İslam itikadını bozmak için böyle uyduruk hadisler uydurdukları anlaşılmaktadır.Mehdi ve Mesih'in varlığına ve geleceğine inanmak veya inanmamanın bir Müslüman’ın inancını nasıl etkiler.Evet çok çok etkiler MEHDİ ve MESİHİN geleceğine inanmak Müslüman’ın emperyalizme karşı savaş ruhunu (cihat) öldürür ve Müslüman’ı tembelleştirir.Bu konuları en çok kim gündemde tutuyor.Bu Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal konularını kim işliyorsa ya cahildir veya başkalarına hizmet etmektedir.Mehdi ve Mesih’e inanmak Müslüman’ı afyon almış gibi uyuşturur ve tembelleştirir.Savaşmasına gerek kalmayacak, çünkü kurtarıcı nasıl olsa gelecek ve kurtaracak düşüncesi İslam’ın küfürle mücadele gücünü sıfırlar.O halde İslam’a göre Mehdi ve Mesih yok.Hz. Muhammed'den sonrada asla herhangi bir kurtarıcı gelmeyecektir.Yeni bir kurtarıcı geleceği fikri Hz. Muhammed’in görevini yapamadığı anlamına gelir ki bu çok tehlikelidir.Bu itikadı çürüttüğünüz de Müslümanları köleleştirirsiniz ve nitekim de öyledir.Müslüman ülkeler ya köle veya emperyalistlerin hizmetkarıdır.

Dünya’da Müslümanlar AB, ABD, İsrail, İran, Rusya ve üin tarafından Müslümanların malına canına kastedilirken nende din adamları, cemaatler, cemiyetler, partiler, şeyhler, evliyalar vs., nende bu emperyalistlerle mücadele edeceklerine Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc gibi konular da konuşarak Müslümanların kafalarını karıştırıyorlar.Kafirler (AB, ABD, İsrail, Rusya ve üin) ve Zalimler (İran) Müslümanları her türlü işkenceyi ve zulmü reva görürken gafiller işin kolayına kaçıyorlar.Gafiller aslında gafil değil ya cahiller ya hayinler.

Sürekli Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc den bahsedenleri 2 Kategori de inceleyebiliriz:
1. Gerçek manada dini eğitim almayan, fakat medreselerde eğitim gören gerçek hadis ve Yahudi asılı sözde Müslümanların uydurduğu hadisleri sezemeyecek kadar cahil olan ve kendini din adamı zanneden yarım Hocalar.Yarım Hocalar ikiye ayrılı bir samimi olan yarım hocalar iyi niyetliler ve Faslıklar. Fasıklar malum İsrail, AB ve ABD’nin konturlunda her ülkede okulları var. 
2. Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc konularını işleyerek Medya’da, Cami’de ve Konferanslarda bu konuyu işleyerek Müslümanların uyuşturularak uyumalarını sağlamak, ellerinde ki her türlü imkanı bunun için kullanırlar.

Bazıları AB, ABD ve İsrail hakkında konuşurken İran’da zulüm gören Müslümanları görmezden gelir. Bazıları Rusya ve üini görmezden gelir.Neden çünkü göbekten bazı yerlere bağlılarda ondan.Peki ne olacak üin’de (Doğu Türkistan) 40 milyon, İran’da (Güney ve Batı Azerbaycan ve Güney Türkmenistan) 35 Milyon, Rusya’da ki 30 Milyon Müslüman Türkün hali ve AB, ABD ve İsrail’in yaptığı zulümler.Bu konularda konuşamayanlar ne konuşur Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc vs konuşur ne konuşsun.Gafiller, Cahiller ve Fasıklar hacı hoca geçinirse ve bizi uyutmaya çalışırlarsa bizde uyumayı severiz.Zora talip olanlar ise kenarda köşede sesini duyuramıyor.Allah her şeye kadir inşallah bu millet uyanacak ve gerçek önderlerine kavuşacak.

----------

